# Probleme de reception MAIL



## SuperDollS (2 Août 2010)

Voilà;

J'ai creer mon compte POP sur Mail pour une adresse hotmail.
J'arrive a envoyer des mails; mais impossible d'en recevoir.

Lorsque que click sur "relever le courier" un message s'affiche:
_
Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*yannkerherve@live.fr*» ou réessayez.

Le serveur a renvoyé lerreur Impossible de contacter le serveur «*pop.live.fr*» sur le port 25.
_

J'ai configurer Mail de cette facon:http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/mail.html

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Août 2010)

De toute manière Mail et Hotmal ça n'a jamais fait bon ménage, et ça à toujours merdé chez moi (demande de mot de passe etc).

La solution la plus efficace que j'ai trouvé c'est de rapatrié les mail via mon gmail (qui bien sur va tout bien classer).


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2010)

Hotmail fonctionne vaguement chez moi : régulièrement il demande le mot de passe, reste en rade une petite journée puis redémarre pour deux semaines. Il ne faut pas s'attendre à une grande qualité de service.

Reste que pour que ça marche, il faut utiliser le bon port, donc le port 110 en POP3.

Paramétrage Internet : c'est pour le forum Internet & Réseau. J'ai donc déplacé.


----------



## SuperDollS (3 Août 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Reste que pour que ça marche, il faut utiliser le bon port, donc le port 110 en POP3.
> .[/color]



Je vais essayer çà

C'est étonnant que MAIL soit aussi compliqué que ca !!! 
MAC est simple a utiliser d'habitude, mais là c'est une usine à gaz...

@+


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2010)

Je dirais plutôt que c'est HotMail qui n'est pas au point. C'est un accès ajouté tardivement par MicroSoft et ce n'est pas encore bien fiable. 

Par ailleurs, indiquer le port SMTP (25) au lieu du port POP3 (110), c'est une erreur et je m'étonne que Mail en soit responsable.


----------



## Sebb (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour,


Même soucis mais avec Yahoo et Free. Jusqu'ici, pas de soucis mais là plus moyen de recevoir mes mails. J'ai vérifié les solutions proposées par Aide mais ça ne change rien.
Des idées miracles?????

Sebb


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2010)

Il faut tester les communications avec les serveurs car en général, quand ça marche puis que ça ne marche plus, ce sont les serveurs qui sont en vrac (au moins les services de messagerie).

Utiliser avec le webmail en attendant ; faire un test avec une autre application (genre Thunderbird, gratuit) etc.

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas frileux, un petit _telnet_ est suffisant pour vérifier l'état des connexions (lorsque les accès ne sont pas sécurisés).

Vous pouvez aussi utiliser la fonction de vérification de connexion qui est incluse dans Mail (le "docteur").


----------



## Sebb (4 Août 2010)

Les tests de vérifications de connexions dans Mail sont bons.

Ma messagerie Yahoo fonctionne normalement en réception et émission.

Par contre, je n'arrive tjrs pas à envoyer de mail dans Mail!!!!

C'est quoi telnet exactement?

Merci pour l'aide,


Sebb


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2010)

C'est un truc pour les gens qui ne détestent pas utiliser un Terminal 

Je l'utilise pour me connecter directement sur un serveur POP ou un serveur SMTP pour respectivement voir mes messages ou en envoyer. Quand tu as une connexion misérable et un petit message à lire ou à passer, c'est ce qui est le plus économique.

Je l'utilise aussi pour vérifier les connexions. Ainsi, pour POP (exemple avec Free) :

```
telnet pop.free.fr 110
```
me connecte au serveur de messagerie POP3. En tapant :
	
	



```
user mon_user
pass mon_mot_de_passe
```
je peux lister mes messages. En arrivant jusque là, je suis sur que le serveur est accessible et répond. Ensuite je tape des commandes pour lister et voir le contenu des messages. Puis 
	
	



```
quit
```
 pour m'en aller.
Pour le SMTP : 
	
	



```
telnet smtp.free.fr 25
```
 puis je tape un petit message 
	
	



```
mail from: monadresse@free.fr
rcpt to: quelquun@ailleurs.com
data
FROM: monadresse@free.fr
TO: quelquun@ailleurs.com
SUBJECT: Hello boy !

blah blah blah
.
```
 en terminant par une ligne avec un point '.' suivi d'un _return_.
Ensuite, 
	
	



```
quit
```
.

Ça permet de tester aisément sa connexion. En analysant le processus, on comprend assez bien comment on peut créer ce que l'on veut, comme message (et notamment tromper sur le véritable émetteur).

Mais je m'emporte  Je pense que tout simplement, tu n'utilises pas le bon serveur sortant.
Pour envoyer un message il faut prendre celui de son fournisseur d'accès à Internet (Orange, Free, Bouygues etc.)

Ou alors, utiliser un système qui est sécurisé et donc accessible de partout, comme GMail.


----------

